# Residency Visa



## Armin21 (3 mo ago)

Hi There

If you are on a D4 Student Visa wishing to start a business on D2 Visa would it be 
possible to apply in Portugal or do you need to go back to home country. Can this be done
before visa expires. Many Thanks Expats


----------

